# PERU - Stadium and Arena Development News



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pan American Village - Lima 2019*
_1,700 apartaments for athletes_

*Location:* Villa El Salvador District, Lima
*Open:* 2019














































Source: *Lima2019*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Polideportivo de Villa El Salvador*
_Karate and gymnastics venue at 2019 Pan American Games._

*Capacity:* 6,100
*Location:* Villa El Salvador District, Lima
*Open:* 2019























































Source: *Lima2019*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Escuela de Equitación del Ejército*
_Equestrian venue at 2019 Pan American Games_

*Capacity:* 400
*Location:* La Molina District, Lima
*Open:* 2019





































Source: *Lima2019*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Coliseo Mariscal Cáceres de la Escuela Militar de Chorrillos *
_Weightlifting and bodybuilding venue at 2019 Pan American Games_

*Capacity:* 7,000
*Location:* Chorrillos District, Lima
*Renovation:* 2019














































Source: *Lima2019*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Modelo de Ilave*

*Location:* Ilave, Puno Region
*Capacity:* 13,450
*Local teams:* Deportivo Binacional, Copa Perú matches
*Open:* 2017



























*Source*









*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Garcilaso de la Vega - new seats*

The seats are installed in the form of the Tawantinsuyo flag in the East and West stands.

*Location:* Cusco, Cusco Region
*Capacity:* 42,056
*Local teams:* Real Garcilaso, Cienciano and Deportivo Garcilaso



























*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Lima 2019 Pan American Games Inauguration Ceremony | Estadio Nacional de Perú*









Source



























Source






















































Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Lima 2019 Pan American Games Inauguration Ceremony | Estadio Nacional de Perú
(cont.)*



























Source






















































Source



























Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Lima 2019 Pan American Games Inauguration Ceremony | Estadio Nacional de Perú
(cont.)*













































Source



























Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Rosas Pampa*

*Capacity:* 18,000
*Location:* Huaraz, Ancash Region (altitude: 3,040 meters above sea level)
*Local teams:* Sport Rosario, Sport Ancash , Copa Perú matches
*Open:* 1945 | *Reconstruction:* 2010









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Monumental*

*Location:* Ate Distric, Lima
*Capacity:* 80,093
*Local team:* Universitario de Deportes
*Open:* 2000









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Nacional de Perú*









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Miguel Grau*

*Location:* Callao, Callao Province (Lima - Callao Metropolitan Area)
*Capacity:* 17,000
*Local teams:* Sport Boys, Academia Cantolao, Universidad de San Martín de Porres
*Open:* 1996









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos*
_Football venue at 2019 Pan American Games_

*Location:* Lima District, Lima
*Capacity:* 32,000
*Open:* 1951 | Renovated for 2019 Pan American Games


ESTADIO SAN MARCOS by Lima 2019, en Flickr


ESTADIO SAN MARCOS by Lima 2019, en Flickr


ESTADIO SAN MARCOS by Lima 2019, en Flickr


ESTADIO SAN MARCOS by Lima 2019, en Flickr


ESTADIO SAN MARCOS by Lima 2019, en Flickr​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Villa Deportiva Nacional (Videna) Athletic Stadium*
_Athletics venue at 2019 Pan American Games_

*Location:* San Luis District, Lima
*Capacity:* 5,800
*Open:* 2019


Estadio de Atletismo by Lima 2019, en Flickr


Estadio de Atletismo by Lima 2019, en Flickr


Estadio de Atletismo by Lima 2019, en Flickr


Estadio de Atletismo by Lima 2019, en Flickr​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Top new and renovated stadiums in Perú*


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Estadio Monumental de Lima - Final de Copa Libertadores








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


















Fuente









Fuente


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Main stadiums in Lima*









Source​


----------



## aidan88 (May 19, 2013)

IIRC, the Nacional is about a 5 minute walk from the Alejandro Villanueva, so I don't think that map is quite right.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Monumental UNSA*
Location: Arequipa, Arequipa Region
Capacity: 42,000
Local team: FBC Melgar









Source​


----------



## LeondeChuca (Dec 30, 2016)

alex_lg said:


> *Estadio Monumental UNSA*
> Location: Arequipa, Arequipa Region
> Capacity: 42,000
> Local team: FBC Melgar
> ...


Su nombre correcto es "Santisima Virgen de Chapi"...Monumental de la UNSA es su nombre político.


saludos cordiales.


----------

